# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Цель оправдывает средства.

## Irina

*Все очень добрые, интеллигентные, ласковые и пушистые, как новогодняя ёлка. Это хорошо.
А не переступали ли вы через что-то или кого-то, для достижения своей цели? И как поступите, если наступит время выбора?*

----------


## Irina

Честно говоря, приходилось. Приходилось и через принципы переступать и через людей и через себя. Это приносило результаты, но есть одно Но - осадок неприятный в душе остался. Потому до сих пор наверное и помню эти моменты.

----------


## kalita

Стараюсь так не делать, но врать не буду - бывали моменты, но они были незначительны, поэтому не особо в памяти задержались.

----------

